# deer hyde tanning process question



## canadahunts (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey everyone I am new here but i really have a burnin question to ask. I am in the process of using the van ***** hair on deer hyde tanning kit. So far i have the hyde in the pickleing solution and it has been in the for about 3 days i have it outside so its ben cold so i think the process is slower, its not quite ready yet. But my real question is that if i cannot continue with the process for now cus im going away for the weekend is it ok to leave the hyde in the pickleing solution over the weekend? or will it get ruined? If i should have it taken out before i leave how should i store it in the mean time? or should the tanning process continue at all cost? thanks for any help. 
aleks


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't look me up and kill me if it doesn't turn out, but when I went to taxidermy school, our teacher told us he's left his in for WAY longer than he should and they turned out fine. Never done it personally.


----------



## tazzymoto (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it will be fine, Iv'e heard of people leaving them for a month or longer so a couple more days will be fine


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy (Sep 26, 2006)

May depend on the type and pH of the pickle. I used to pickle hides in formic acid, and could leave them in there for a year if I wanted to. The acid I use now is not nearly as stable, but I still routinely pickle skins for a week.


----------

